# فما تلافاه



## makala

مع معنى "فما تلافاه" في هذا السياق؟

ومن هذا رحمته سبحانه للذي أوصى أهله أن يحرقوه بالنار, ويذروه في البحر زعما منه بأنه يفوت الله سبحانه, فهذا قد شك في المعاد والقدرة, ولم يعمل خيرا قط, ومع ذلك فقال له: ما حملك على ما صنعت؟ قال: خشيتك وأنت أعلم. فما تلالفاه أن رحمه الله, فلله سبحانه في خلقه حكم لا تبلغه عقول البشر.


----------



## Sun-Shine

"فما تلافاه أن رحمه الله"
.تعني أن رحمة الله تداركته/ أدركته. أي غفر الله له​


----------

